# How old are you !!!!



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Just been looking at the survey on how old us motorhomers are ...

The highest number are:
56-60yrs.=20.67% (179)
This is my age group,we know how to enjoy ourselves  

61-65yrs=13.05%(113)
Where have the other 66 motorhomers gone too 8O 8O 
1. Does your eyesight fail when your turned 60!
2.When you hit retirement are you too poor to travel?
3.Can you not get your leg up to get in the steps,because of your arthritis?

66-70yrs=5.20%(45)
Oh my God! where are the rest ,have they gone to the motorhome kingdom in the sky.

If there are any over 60's who have'nt voted please vote now I need cheering up.

Lesley


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I'm 59 and I can't remember if I voted or not - me thinks that may a bad sign :!: :!:

Paul


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm 61 and you seem to have the same disease as me "CRAFT" -can't remember a f*@*@ing thing!  

Geoff


----------



## Don-Tucker (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm 69 today and I can't wait for March when I can tempt my Misses into the van and start the season.
Don


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

happy birthday don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lesley,

I don't want to depress you, but ....

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi DAB

Nice one but I think the cartoonist missed out the last set of wheels and for me it will probably be the smartest and cleanest car I will have ever ridden in :roll:


----------



## 100000 (Jul 11, 2006)

*how old are you*

Hi,
I am soon to be 72 if I live that long.

Seriously, I look forward every time to get into the R/V its great.

Billdan


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

I have cheered myself up,decided that there are just as many motorhomers over 60 but they are not computer users (not easily accessible in their day)

Thanks Dave for the comforting picture,I intend to hold onto the wheels I have now for a few more years.

Do you get the drift that I have a big birthday coming up early next year,not that i'm panicking.

Lesley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

52 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Age, Lesley? yes I am 48, hmmmm, memory is not so good nowadays I will have a second go! :? 

Oh! Chris has reminded me, and you already know anyway, it is hmm, 58. :crazyeyes: 

So, the older we get the chance of being a motorhomer declines, is that what you are saying? and just when we have gone and ordered a new one, will we be able to live long enough to use it fully ?  

Oh well, lets do it whilst we can eh? nfire: 

Keep well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lesley

Shona and I are often fasinated by the ages of people. Don't let it go to your head but I would not have thought for one moment that you had turned 50, let alone got closer to 60.

At the Binton Rally Shona pointed out one chap who she said was 66, he looked no more than mid forties.

Clothes and attitude I think is what has changed things. 


stew


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to my Winter fuel allowance and a free bus pass - just have to hang on another 12 months. 

Mind you, one doesn't have to be my age to realise that both of those may be history before I qualify  

Never mind - getting older must be better than the alternative. 

Paul


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Age ? No Problem*

Hi Leslie and Lil, Midlander here, I`m 72 next April, the Boss is 70, were on our second motorhome, both use computers and the internet, I play the Yamaha Tyros2 keyboard for my own pleasure, and we just love the motorhoming lifestyle, whats age got to do with it, keeps us feeling young, great life.
Yep got a few aches and pains and the boss, she unfortunately has severe mobility problems, but as we say, forget the problems and enjoy the life you`ve got, so roll on the spring when we can get going once more, forget the age, enjoy life as it comes.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am 65 next year and had considered that when my pension kicks if I work another couple or 3 years I may be able to afford to upgrade (that is motorhome not myself). Hope I am not going to be disappointed and be part of the declining 65 - 70 age group!!!  
Ian


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Future pleasures*

Now enjoying being 69, and only had m/home since Jan this year, looking forward to more next year. Only got 6thou miles in m/home this past 10 months, voyaging to France, Belgium, bits of UK, and recently Denmark.Plans include taking my Gold Wing motorcycle along for the sheer pleasure of being an independant traveller and going where my instincts take me. Never get lost, only take roads that lead somewhere :lol: !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What's this about waiting for next spring all about? Me and the Missus both state retirees ( ok, OAP's..65 and 64 respectively) have no intention of hibernating for the winter. We just got back from an autumn tour and are setting off again in a few days time. We only came home to recycle the junk mail and to get our flue jabs!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Old enough to buy a van, but not old enough to be able to afford to retire & enjoy it more!  :roll:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

lesleylil said:


> Just been looking at the survey on how old us motorhomers are ...
> 
> The highest number are:
> 56-60yrs.=20.67% (179)
> ...


Hi Lesley,

We're the other Alan and Lesley on here. We are not quite old enough to be in your group yet. I'm 54 and other a little younger but that gives us a couple of more years practicing enjoying ourselves so we can join as fully fledged members.

S'pose we're quite young for motorhomers really.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Just turned 60 and just going back to a previous post in this thread about winter fuel payments. Been told everybody gets it when they reach 60, is this right and do you have to apply for it and how ? or does it come automatically? 
Very good post keith on living in an RV. You might remember my wife and I live in a 1992 Newmar Kountry star 38 footer on our Nursery in Dorset. Although I cant drive it personally because I dont have the HGV licence necessary we bought it because it was a more comfortable option than a mobile home and less likely to upset the local council planning mafiosa. Its so comfortable and cosy it would take a lot to get us back in a house now. When you get to our age and theres only two of you you dont need all that room and the maintenance a house takes anyways. We have a huge slide out lounge and have stripped out the old rock and roll settee and put two comfortable rocking armchairs and foot stalls in its place plus a nice table & other small items of loose furniture to make life easier. Like you say the baths are only 3/4 size but we have a nice seat in ours under the shower so you can sit and soak some bits and pieces  Took a while for the wife to get used to the Convector microwave oven because the previous owners forgot to leave all the handbooks. That was put right thanks to a very nice lady Newmar owner in the states who I just happened to spot on the Internet.
We currently have the benefit of a 7m Bessacarr to do our travelling in which is equally as comfortable with two single beds and a huge bathroom which suits us fine because theres no room for sleeping visitors  but we can entertain six for dinner at a push but they have to go home afterwards. Our future plans I think are to sell both our vans and maybe buy an RV that is just under the 7.5 tonnes like keiths so that we can just travel and take our home with us when the mood takes us to mooch around. I keep taking in what RV owners have to say about fuel consumption but have come to the conclusion that Diesal at 15mpg is not terribly different to a petrol/ lpg alternative which you might get a few more mpg out of but at a higher cost especially if you are abroad where diesal tends to be much cheaper. An LPG conversion also has the additional worry that the government will be tempted to keep raising the tax on the gas because of its low cost. Current cost of LPG in our area is 48.9p
which is quite high already if you are only going to get 7-10 mpg out of it. Double that figure and your not going to get much more than you can achieve with diesal and your likely going to have to spend £3500 to get a conversion done on a petrol engine.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tony* - See about Winter Fuel payments Here. Since I'm not 60 until next March I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for next winter's payments.


----------



## 100040 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi

I'm 34,Been motorhoming for just over 1year now, is anybody on here younger!


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Over 60s*

Hi to all

Yes over 60, OK lets be honest 61 & on the way to 62 !! & she who looks after the 2 girls and the television when I am away is 40 :lol: I always tell her never tell lies about your age, just tell lies about my age :lol: so also get the fuel payment, and the free bus pass // ferry pass :!: yes also get 2 x returns from Shetland to Aberdeen, but I still have to pay for the MH    free ferry is only IN school time, not to be used in the school holidays, :x

2 other local MH owners (not on internet) are over 60, one couple leave for 4 weeks in Norway this week,

And as for the memory, I can't answer that, forgotten what the question was :!:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

ihiremotormomes, I have been motorhoming for 7 years with my gran and grandad and now my mum and dad cos they have one now and i'm only seven yrs old and a bit, any that are younger :wink: 

Matty (grandson of whistling gypsy)

gotta go g.dad doesnt know im on here he thinks im playing games on cbbc.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ive been on the planet for 46 years and still havnt grown up yet and have absolutly no intention of doing so....


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Damn, missed the qualifying period by 5 days it seems. Will have to wait till next year now.


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, another 61 year old, just got my fuel payment in time, there was snow on the tops in Snowdonia last weekend. Great i can afford the deisel for next weekends trip  


Tony


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just scrolling through the posts that have appeared since I left the site (to watch a nature programme on the tv (no not planet earth I'm tapping that) (I mean get me out of here, I just love THAT bikini) I have noticed that my grandson has put in a post of his own.

At first I was not happy to see this as I have always told him he must ask permission to go on any sites other than childrens ones so as I can see the content and he normally does as I ask him, so I am sorry if he has offended anyone.

When we had a chat over a bedtime drink he asked me why he could not go on the forum and told him it was for grownups and he said well grandad when we went to that sale thingy (the B&B meet) there was kids there, are they not allowed to chat to each other or ask some questions like is there somewhere we can play footy or is there a kids play area when we go on a rally/meet. I had no answer.

I do not know if is possible to setup a childrens only section up or if nuke would allow it or if the big ones would want it, but these children are the future motorhomers and if most are like our Matty, a whiz with a PC or anything that requires brains to programme (like a video recorder) would it be possible :!: 

I don't know how too set a poll up, maybe a mod can do it for me (ask the right questions) or is it just not on.

Just a thought, don't all jump on my back.

Bob


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I'm 52 and Tony 53 we have been motorhoming for about 18 months or so, and Loving it although we cant get away as much as we would like to, :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Old enough to buy a van, but not old enough to be able to afford to retire & enjoy it more!"

Snap.

Still, we must remain determined to work to live, not live to work.

I remain upbeat, unfortunately until I am reminded of things that happened N years ago, when N is the years still to go until I have the option to resign on a reasonable pension. Oh no, not that long to go! :-(

Mustn't wish time away though. I know all the positive principles; it's converting them into practice that's tough! 

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lesleylil said:


> If there are any over 60's who have'nt voted please vote now I need cheering up.
> 
> Lesley


Voted ! All the over 60s are there but they're away in their motorhomes at the moment. One of the thousand good things about retirement !

I wonder what percentage of over 60s are somewhere en route between UK and Spain just now ? There weren't many motorhomes on the M40 this afternoon or last Friday.

G


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Age*

Fear not dear friends I have just passed the 75 mark and we are considering changing our van come next Spring. In the past 18 months we have spent over 130 nights on sites as far apart as Italy and the North of Scotland. I have a bad left knee and a bit overweight, but otherwise I am in decent shape and love every day that we are away. A neighbour of ours bought a new car at 98 so I see no need to slow down, do you?
Alan


----------



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Age & Driving licence*

Hi, I am 70 next July and also have a few aches & pains but so what, use it or lose it eh! We also use computers. Could any of you youngsters over the big 70 tell me what happens to the driving licence? Do they inform you letting you know whats required? Thanks, Penti.


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Age and Driving License*

Hi Penti, Mike (midlander) here, re your question regarding the driving license, as far as I remember it the DVLA contacted me just before my 70th with the necessary forms to apply for my new license, you have to have one of the new picture type licenses, and it has to be renewed every three years, dont know if they have put any charges or cost on as yet, but my first renewal was free, hope this helps

Mike and Pearl


----------



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

*70 +*

Hi Mike, thanks for that so I assume you dont have to take a driving test?
Cheers Penti.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm 60 but believe it or not, I only feel 70. Someone told me life begins at 40. I must have not heard the starting pistol.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,



> Someone told me life begins at 40. I must have not heard the starting pistol.


Hmmmmmmm, I was told the same Pusser, but I am still waiting, soon be 95 but feel 75 :hathat49:

Oops! got it back to front, meant 59 nfire:


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*70+*

Hi Penti, midlander, no, no test required at our age I think they realise we are the safe brigade by now 

Mind you the form does need you to declare if you have any medical condition which would effect your driving ablity, I have arthritus of the spine and am somewhat disabled in my mobility, but am fine when I am sat in the driving seat, its walking that i`m not too good at, so DVLA were not concerned.

Anyway hope this clarifies it for you.

Happy motoring

Midlander (Mike)


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I am 74 and a bit enjoy computing motor-homing and breeding Dachshunds It is finding the tine to fit it all in that worries me
regards Jack


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"and breeding Dachshunds It is finding the tine to fit it all in"

Have you tried putting a stud dog and bitch together instead? Might work quicker?

Dave


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Penti, you will be notified that you need to renew your licence when you reach 70 but if you wish to retain your C1 class to drive vehicles over 3,500kg you will have to apply to retain this and get your doctor to fill in an 8 page document with medical details, this form can be downloaded off the internet. I had to do this earlier in the year when I was approaching 70. Because I had a heart bypass operation I had to have an exercise ECG at the local hospital (paid for by the DVLA)
Ray.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "and breeding Dachshunds It is finding the tine to fit it all in"
> 
> Have you tried putting a stud dog and bitch together instead? Might work quicker?
> 
> Dave


   Should be in top tips.  Perhaps at 74 it takes a little more time.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*age*

Hi Leslie and Lil.

Jeff and Margaret 64 / 63 respectively not old at all ah, nice to see so many old timers enjoying them selves in Motorhomes i think it is great, Good luck to all Motorhomer's whatever age you are. Jeff :n00b:


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "and breeding Dachshunds It is finding the tine to fit it all in"
> 
> Have you tried putting a stud dog and bitch together instead? Might work quicker?
> 
> Dave


Had three litters this year so I must be doing something right


----------



## 101400 (Oct 15, 2006)

*70+*

Thanks for a great response to my asking about your driving licence at the big 70 it has cleared my mind of all the bad info I have been given. I don`t need to dust off the "L" plates then. Thanks again, Penti.


----------

